# World's Greatest Quarterback is also World's Greatest Knifethrower!



## Stickgrappler

Last nights Elementary TV episode featured NY Giants quarterback great, Phil Simms, as the Worlds Greatest Knifethrower! Made some GIFs of the scene.

















Enjoy 5 more GIFs here:




Phil Simms - World's Greatest Knifethrower!! (Elementary S03E03 GIF Set) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## PhotonGuy

He might be the world's greatest knife thrower but as for the world's greatest quarterback, I would say Joe Montana would certainly rival him for that position.


----------



## tshadowchaser

what I'm seeing is the same throw over and over again.  How many takes where required to get the one throw showing the  knife sticking into the BOB.  Not saying he can not throw a knife he was a QB so he should be able to hit a target but what I'm seeing dose not show me he is the best at it


----------



## Rich Parsons

Umm It is TV.


----------



## Xue Sheng

tshadowchaser said:


> what I'm seeing is the same throw over and over again.  How many takes where required to get the one throw showing the  knife sticking into the BOB.  Not saying he can not throw a knife he was a QB so he should be able to hit a target but what I'm seeing dose not show me he is the best at it



ok...was someone was throwing a knife.....you have Lucy Liu standing there and this is what your focusing on....


----------

